
Photography, and the Tolerance for Courageous Sucking - MaysonL
http://www.43folders.com/2008/12/01/courageous-sucking
======
qbit
Interesting article. I have been intrigued with photography for a while now.
My girlfriend recently bought a dslr and I've been snapping some shots here
and there but I have no idea what I'm doing. Does anyone have any suggestions
for a good book to learn fundamental techniques in digital photography?

